

Shown HN: Design for Hackers (draft) - kadavy

Hey everyone,
OMFGIFMBD! You might remember a few posts I wrote on design several months back that resulted in a book deal. Well, I'm happy to report that I have completed the draft of the book: <i>Design for Hackers: Reverse-Engineering Beauty.</i> A few tidbits I'll be talking about in the book:<p>- How to mentally navigate the hexadecimal color space.<p>- What the Impressionists have to do with Web 2.0 graphics.<p>- Why the golden ratio isn't all that golden, and how to use proportions in design.<p>- The insane effect that red has on your brain and decision-making<p>I made a little video greeting as well, if you want to sneak a peek at the draft: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_WjwIrh9N44<p>Anyway, I just wanted to give you an update as I know some of you are interested. Thanks so much for your support!
======
sudonim
Here's the tldw;

It's a video where he shows you a printed version of the draft book and
mentions what will be covered in the book. There's no link to download or read
the draft (in case that's what you also thought clicking on the title).

~~~
kadavy
Oops, sorry - I hadn't considered that someone would think that.

------
wushupork
Here's the video link <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_WjwIrh9N44>

------
billswift
Here's the Amazon page for the book - [http://www.amazon.com/Design-Hackers-
Reverse-Engineering-Bea...](http://www.amazon.com/Design-Hackers-Reverse-
Engineering-
Beauty/dp/1119998956/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1304987176&sr=8-1)

------
hugh3
Ah, but do I want to read a book on design from somebody who goes around
putting things in ALL CAPS?

~~~
kadavy
Caps happen to be a good form of typographic differentiation in cases where
other forms of emphasis (such as bold or italics) are unavailable. But, some
people may feel otherwise.

The Romans used caps. In fact, that was all that they used.

------
shubble
I haven't been following while you wrote this, so maybe a video where you do a
brief outline of the chapters and what we can expect to get out of them would
help us decide whether to buy. Also, please consider selling as an ebook. Good
Luck.

------
davesmylie
Nice teaser - I'm very much looking forward to this coming out!

If you're wanting any beta readers, I'd be happy to volunteer =)

------
rishi
nice video. Nice job pulling this off.

